
ActiveRecord.js Released: ORM for Multiple JavaScript Environments - peter123
http://ajaxian.com/archives/activerecordjs-released-orm-for-multiple-javascript-environments
======
Caged
The original article on Aptana:
[http://www.aptana.com/blog/rjohnson/activerecord_js_released...](http://www.aptana.com/blog/rjohnson/activerecord_js_released_as_beta)

